# Day from He**!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Friday was perhaps the worst day ever for me. I slipped on salad dressing in our work cafeteria and broke my ankle. Then last night I lost my balance on crutches and fell and hit my head on a sharp door jam. I have a laceration with 9 staples. The cat scan was fine and I never lost consciousness. 

Both events were quite the scene. At work, everyone standing over me asking me are you ok? Do you want an ambulance? Repeatedly! Colleagues and strangers. Luckily, we are in the new balance building where there are all these new sports orthopedic surgeons. Some one from the group was at lunch and saw and ran and got a wheelchair and I was x rayed and booted and given crutches literally 100 feet from my office. 

At home I was so pathetic on crutches. (No weight on my bad foot). I was coming back from the bathroom, DH was right there, but I just fell in a way there was nothing either of us could do but see/feel it happen in slow motion. I was sitting at the bottom of the stairs bawling cause it was just insult to injury, but DH looked mortified and was holding my head, and I kept saying, honey I'm ok. I'm ok. And he just said no your not. And it wasn't til I saw his hands that I realized I was in trouble. So we called 911. First the cops came with lights flashing, then the fire truck and then the paramedics, all within 3 minutes. There were 6 big guys and one pregnant woman staring down at me asking me questions, a little confused why I already had a boot. And off to the ER we went. Quite the scene. Humiliating all the way around.

And then when we finally got home, I was all set up on the couch and Michael finally went upstairs after midnight, glad the day was done...i I heard this ping ping ping. So I call up to DH and say .. Do you hear that? He followed the sound to a leak in the basement... Where the downstairs toilet was leaking. A lot. The only toilet I can use. I was drugged, but DH was so frustrated. Calling the house cursed and wanting to just give up. Taking care of me 24/7 is not gonna be easy til I can put some weight on it. And our house is not handicap friendly. Toilet was the final straw.

Luckily, plumber came Yesterday morning and was able to fix it. 

Things are a bit better today. A neighbor lent me a walker which is much easier for me than the crutches. I have less pain, and I'm realizing its gonna suck, but I'm not going to be quite as impaired as I first thought. 

So that's my tale of whoas me!

The boys have been very good therapy dogs. Not letting me out of their sight. Sitting with their heavy heads (next best thing to a mothers hand on your head) on my good leg. Even Cash who isn't usually nurturing, is making me his job. (This makes Jasper really mad, cause guardian is Jasper's job.).


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good God Missy ,I feel so bad for you, hope you heal quick, that was one bad day, hugs.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, Missy, you don't do things half-way do you? I hope things slow down to a dull roar around your house now. Cute though, about your furry guardians. At least you know they are up to the task!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Friday was perhaps the worst day ever for me. I slipped on salad dressing in our work cafeteria and broke my ankle. Then last night I lost my balance on crutches and fell and hit my head on a sharp door jam. I have a laceration with 9 staples. The cat scan was fine and I never lost consciousness.
> 
> Both events were quite the scene. At work, everyone standing over me asking me are you ok? Do you want an ambulance? Repeatedly! Colleagues and strangers. Luckily, we are in the new balance building where there are all these new sports orthopedic surgeons. Some one from the group was at lunch and saw and ran and got a wheelchair and I was x rayed and booted and given crutches literally 100 feet from my office.
> 
> ...


Oh, Missy! What a MESS!!!! I'm so sorry! Next week is school vacation week, so although I have a few files I need to read, I don't have any Team Meetings. If I can do ANYTHING to help, whether it's run errands, walk the dogs or just make you a cup of tea, call or e-mail me!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

omg! you poor thing! I just can't imagine how horrid that was to go thro!
Hope you will mend quickly and enjoy the attention of your little guardians. Gosh I feel so bad for you!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Well that totally sucks :-(. Hope each day is a little better. Keep us posted please!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OH M GOSH! what a horrible day doesn't even BEGIN to describe your day, huh!? 
I am so sorry for everything you went through, hoping the healing process is quick!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, Missy, I'm so sorry you had to go through all of that. Don't you just love it when you're lying on the floor and everyone is standing there asking, "are you okay"? What are they thinking? Hope you mend fast and the "kids" are a comfort to you, even though there's nothing they can do for you. Chin up as that's about all you can do at this point.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh no! That certainly sounds like quite the triple-whammy! Hope things settle down now. Sometimes things happen randomly and sometimes it's for a reason. Maybe you can catch up on some rest now. Keep us posted, the dogs always know when something's not right.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Take care of yourself and feel better soon! When it rains, it pours!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

YIKES! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm sooo sorry, Missy! And, I'm sorry that I couldn't stop laughing through your post! It really isn't funny, but . . . shades of the 3 Stooges!! :tape:

So, let me see if I can be of some (little) help:
1) Ask DH to go to a drug store and get you a "grabber/reacher" -- you'll find it so much easier if you can pick things up off the floor for yourself! About $15.
2) Make sure the walker is the right height for you -- your elbows shouldn't be straight or bent more than you need to comfortably lift your body weight (you will build up your upper body) - glad you had one to borrow -- if you have trouble lifting it on carpeting, put tennis balls or "skis" on the 2 front legs (get at drug store)
3) If you have a really comfortable cushion you can move to your couch or chair, sit on it! If not, you can buy a gel cushion online at _allegromedical.com_ for about $50. It will make a big difference in your comfort (you'll be doing a lot of sitting!)

Do you know whether you broke the tibia or the fibula? (I'm hoping to hear "fibula") If so -- and if no surgery is needed, the cast will last a few weeks and then a boot for 3-4 more weeks. Take whatever pain meds they ordered -- and take them by the clock in order to try to stay ahead of the pain.

Sorry if I'm sounding "preachy." The old rehab nurse in me just comes out without much provocation. That said, please don't hesitate to let me know if I can help you with anything (side effects of meds, how to bathe, how to dial the phone for take-out meals -- whatever).

Sending all good thoughts and best wishes!!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Gosh Missy, not good, so sorry! Stay away from salad dressing !


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG! I'm so sorry this happened to you. You poor thing. Hope you mend up real quick!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

OH dear Missy I am so sorry to hear your tale of woe - even though the part where they were confused as to why you already had a boot on was kind of morbidly funny. Sounds like Lorraine had very good advise - especially about taking all your pain meds. Might as well get a little buzzed if you can! Here's all the best to you and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh- so sorry Missy. Sending healing wishes your way.


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

That sounds like an awful day! Hope you're feeling better quickly.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Missy that is just awful. Its like no more bad things for you poor girl.I'm so sorry and I hope you don't hurt to bad.:crutch:
PS I just had to use the little crutch guy


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Geeeezzzzzz Missy! When it rains it pours! So glad your fur baby nurses are the to comfort you. Now, let go of all your expectations of a clean house. Just relax, let it go. You can do all that cleaning this Summer if you want to. In the meantime if your husband helps out, let him do it his way, no fussing Relax. You will get better.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

NOw dear - you know that over the years, your day was my life!! Crutches suck!!! I am so sorry that your day just went from REALLY bad -to worse! 
Take the time to relax, dont overdo so you can heal quickly! 

You know how to get a hold of me if you need to chat!! Sending you lots of hugs - from me and the 4 L's :kiss:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lol Linda! How did you know that it was my torn apart house that was bothering me? Rugs are up, living room furniture moved out of the way. sleeping on the couch, haven't ventured to the kitchen yet... Trying very hard to let all that go! 

Lorraine. Thank you for all that great advice! It is my fibula. It is a small break, and a bad sprain. They just put me in a boot! Is that ok? The first 2 days I was wondering if I would have been more comfortable in a cast... Omg! Are you saying 6-8 weeks? I was kind of in shock and need to find out more as soon as I can call the dr. 

Karen, that is so sweet. I think Michael is gonna be able to work from home this week. 

Thank you all for your support and wishes for a speedy recovery. 

Please keep th good thoughts coming.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

please rest up, letting the havs help you with that. Feel Better.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow just read you post... hope things are going better. You got some great advice, nothing more to add except I'm thinking of you. Your boys seem to be some good medicine!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

OMGosh Missy what a horrible day. Sending you a hug & hoping you are having better days.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Missy - The boot should be fine. Just don't try to put any weight on it until the doctor says so - not that you won't know not to do it again if you try! Think good thoughts and let husband and furkids help!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I just don't know what to say, but I hope you don't have any more accidents, and recover quickly! Poor thing! You need a virtual group hug for sure!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I am so sorry that you are going through this. If it is any consolation, my husband broke his foot in two places on Tuesday in a freak accident in a parking garage. Took him to the ER and they put a temporary cast on and gave him crutches. Well, he cannot manage the crutches and feel flat on his face and got all bruised up 

He is now in a large boot like cast from the Orthopedist. Cannot put any pressure on his foot either. So, they recommended a knee glider, which we rented from a medical supply store. It is amazing! It is easy to navigate and fits in the car. He rests his knee on it and returned to work this week. Maybe something like this will work for you? His is actually more sturdy looking than the one in the link, but it gives you an idea of what I am talking about. I had never heard of this kind of thing. Also, your orthopedist should give you forms to go to the DMV for a temporary pass to use handicapped parking. Hubby has to be off of it for at least 6 weeks too. Renting it was affordable, too.

http://monoshock.com/Default.aspx

I am glad your furbabies are giving you support.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Whoa. 

If I had been there, I wouldn't have been one of the people asking if you are okay. Unfortunately, I am not wired that way. My conversation would have been more along the lines, "Gosh, I don't think you should move. I'm going to call someone more qualified and who can bring drugs. You are going to need drugs... and bandages... probably crutches, too. We can run through all the emergency first aid stuff while we wait but I am predicting sirens in your future." I run off at the mouth during stressful situations but I can do it in a calm voice and will promise you that I do have a Red Cross first aid card somewhere in my purse. 

A friend broke her ankle badly and couldn't put weight on it. They rented her a knee scooter. Just another option if the walker doesn't work. The boot was really heavy for her to keep lifted all the time.

Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh my Andra. I am so sorry your hubby had to go through two accidents too! (But I admit it did make me feel just a teensy bit less pathetic  ) the knee scooter sounds great. The ER nurse mentioned it to us too. The medical supply places have been closed. It's a MA holiday... The marathon. 

Pam, I had to laugh at what you would have said. First thing I asked the orthopedic people while I was still sitting on the floor was can I take an ultram and Tylenol? I did need drugs!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The scooters look great! I don't think they'd work if you had kids though... They'd probably steal it!!!<g>


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

You are not pathetic at all  The scooter is a life saver! Literally, because hubby cannot seem to manage the crutches and ended up falling flat on his face and got all bruised up. He is lucky he did not break anything else. The scooter is really easy to navigate and it fits in the car. 

Dionna was initially a bit leery of the scooter--she does this really cute 'lean in' where her feet are planted and she leans her body forward to sniff. Now she is fine with it 

The ER gave my hubby a script for a prescription Motrin for the anti inflammatory and pain purposes.

Keep us posted on how you are doing


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Good heavens just found this post.Hope your feeling much better and not in too much pain.It is amazing how things can go so horribly wrong in the space of a few seconds.A young girl at work slipped on some pineapple juice just days before her wedding,luckily she was able to walk up the aisle okay.And my daughter in law fell over our youngest grandson,passed out,luckily our eldest granddaughter came in the room and phoned our son who was there in minutes.The up shot was that she had torn the ligaments in her foot,she was in what I call a robocop style boot for over 6 weeks,not able to drive etc.Hope you have a speedy recovery,look out for pups beneath your feet!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Since bad things are said to come in 3's, I was a little relieved to hear that number 3 was a plumbing issue, and not another injury.

Sure hope the worst is over for you, and wish for a speedy recovery!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lol Tom. That is exactly what the plumber said. So that was my personal 3. But we also have a family 3. In February, my 89 year old mom broke her fibula as well, then in march, my sister broke her knee cap, and then me. 

But I am seeing a silver lining. My DHs office is right across the street from the Boston marathon finish line. They had it off, but if he had not been home with me he very possibly could have been there.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness! Get well soon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Lol Tom. That is exactly what the plumber said. So that was my personal 3. But we also have a family 3. In February, my 89 year old mom broke her fibula as well, then in march, my sister broke her knee cap, and then me.
> 
> But I am seeing a silver lining. My DHs office is right across the street from the Boston marathon finish line. They had it off, but if he had not been home with me he very possibly could have been there.


Wow, Missy. That IS a silver lining. Even if he had been fine, I can't imagine the worry.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Missy said:


> Lol Tom. That is exactly what the plumber said. So that was my personal 3. But we also have a family 3. In February, my 89 year old mom broke her fibula as well, then in march, my sister broke her knee cap, and then me.
> 
> But I am seeing a silver lining. My DHs office is right across the street from the Boston marathon finish line. They had it off, but if he had not been home with me he very possibly could have been there.


Certainly is a silver lining!

Have you thought about tennis balls for the walker? I was relieved over Christmas when Bama ignored the balls on my grandmother's walker. I was worried she would think they were hers.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Missy! Lot of healing thoughts from me and some special noselicks from Roki! I had similar experience in January! First I wrecked my car and front part was beyond recognition. Then I cut my hand open with peace od broken plastic from the car. Then I took car to insurance company to evaluate damage. There, on the parking lot I fell into the motor oil puddle. At that moment I had totally broken car, hand bandaged with bloody bandages, sprained ankle, elbow that was hurting so badly and I was literally covered with motor oil (even had stuff on my face). They took me to ER to stitch my hand and have samo x-rays. I looked pathetic, I was stinky (motor oil) and so miserable... Well I came home and even Roki was not happy with my smell! I went to bathroom to wash myself, but my to my poor pup smell of the motor oil was so strong that he puked - guess where- all over MY BED! S*** happens, no doubt!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Was anyone in your DH's office yesterday? Obviously, his office is closed today. What an awful mess. I am glad he is safe.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yikes.  I'm sorry, Missy. I had a day similar awhile back (just a series of tragic events and drama) awhile back and I just kept saying to myself can I rewind the clock and get a re-do on this day? lol..the good thing is, when you have a rock bottom awful day, the only way to go from there is back UP. Hope you feel better soon, that sucks to break your ankle, really sucks!

Kara


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Your Husband probably needs a good rest too. Keep us posted please I bet your nerves a a bit shot.Glad he is safe.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

((((((((((Hugs)))))))))))) for you today. It will be ok. Let it go. Relax. You will get better. Hmmmmmmmm, I don't care what the house looks like, you are the most important. Now, get better!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

rokipiki said:


> Missy! Lot of healing thoughts from me and some special noselicks from Roki! I had similar experience in January! First I wrecked my car and front part was beyond recognition. Then I cut my hand open with peace od broken plastic from the car. Then I took car to insurance company to evaluate damage. There, on the parking lot I fell into the motor oil puddle. At that moment I had totally broken car, hand bandaged with bloody bandages, sprained ankle, elbow that was hurting so badly and I was literally covered with motor oil (even had stuff on my face). They took me to ER to stitch my hand and have samo x-rays. I looked pathetic, I was stinky (motor oil) and so miserable... Well I came home and even Roki was not happy with my smell! I went to bathroom to wash myself, but my to my poor pup smell of the motor oil was so strong that he puked - guess where- all over MY BED! S*** happens, no doubt!


OMG. Marina! I think you have me beat! covered in motor oil! and roki vomiting in your bed...so you couldn't even lie down? Yes, sometimes these little ones are not such good nursemaids... since the first

who changed the sheets for you with your hand and elbow and ankle.. I was thinking, after my day...I looked like I had been in a car wreck...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Pam. No everyone in my DH's office is accounted for. two people were at the marathon but not that close. My BIL was actually there... 50 yards from one explosion and 100 yards from another...but he is ok and safe. 

Kara, yup, how do I get a do-over? 

yup--- DH is gonna need a big break after this... he is being an angel.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

So sad to hear of the ghastly bomb in lovely Boston.DH and I have had some lovely times in Boston.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My boys have forsaken me! Few days of doing nothing for them... And they no longer want to hang out with me. They know where their bread is buttered! Plus, they hate the walker, the hate that we rolled up the rugs and they can't get the purchase to jump up on the furniture, which has been moved all over the place to give me a clear path. Sigh... Maybe tonight I will sit here with a bunch of treats.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a week!!! I can't believe that it's been a week since I did this. I have hardly had time to feel sorry for myself with all that's going on here in Boston. everyone I know is safe. but it is scary not knowing. glad me and DH are home and not in brighton or boston. 

getting around a bit better... made my way up the stairs to my own bed. hobbling a little better with less pressure on the walker. may be almost ready for a cane.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

sounds like your getting around better...are you in pain?? If so I hope you have some nice drugs to take! I have been keeping up with the situation there in Boston through CNN. Just so darn scary! Hope they get this other guy soon.
I'm sure you can win back your two with some good treats...Hang in there, things will get much better soon!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Btw . . . I'm convinced that crutches were made ONLY for 17 year old high school football players! Missy, please don't rush to a cane until an orthopedist says the time is right. Weight-bearing too soon can make things worse!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the caution Lorraine. I just thought maybe for getting upstairs. And maybe just hopping around the bathroom. I'm still mostly sitting all day keeping it iced and up or in the boot and up. Just thinking for the times I'm approved to put weight on it anyway. Think that's ok?


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Missy - do the steps on your bottom, one step at a time. You'll still be able to sleep in your own bed -- and you won't do any harm to the fracture.:hug:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Gosh, I'm just seeing this! Oh no!!! So glad to read you had a walker. When I had my three foot surgeries I couldn't have managed without my rolling walker. I had to put my knee on the seat part and push with the good leg and foot! The only time I had to use the crutches was to get up the steps (four just to get out of the house!) and I fell twice! I am such a klutz I hope I never need crutches again! DH stood behind me and would tell me which crutch to move and when........lol I hope you and Michael survive this!!! Mine was getting so sick of cooking by the time I was well (six weeks each time). Keep us updated on how you are doing.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

If you want to go upstairs, you are going to have to go up and down like a little kid - on your bum. :nono: NO HOPPING FOR YOU!!! Do you want any more boo-boos?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm late to the table and I'm so sorry about all of your injuries!! OUCHIE!!


----------

